# PSG su Pjanic



## Fabry_cekko (24 Gennaio 2014)

Blanc ha spalancato le porte a Pjanic della Roma "Ci interessa il giocatore per questo mercato invernale, ma è difficile portare un grande giocatore in questa sessione".


----------



## Jino (24 Gennaio 2014)

Se saranno bravi lo venderanno ad una cifra altissima che potranno reinvestire per affrontare al meglio la coppa dei campioni.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Se saranno bravi lo venderanno ad una cifra altissima che potranno reinvestire per affrontare al meglio la coppa dei campioni.



infatti per me devono venderlo così poi si pigliano un attaccante...tanto a centrocampo con De Rossi, Florenzi, Strootman, Nainngolan, Bastos stanno apposto


----------



## Jino (24 Gennaio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> infatti per me devono venderlo così poi si pigliano un attaccante...tanto a centrocampo con De Rossi, Florenzi, Strootman, Nainngolan, Bastos stanno apposto



Dichiararlo incedibile e aspettare l'estate è un buon modo per alzare il costo del cartellino, io credo che lo possano vendere ad una cifra attorno ai 30 mln, che sarebbe sicuramente oltre il reale valore del calciatore.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Dichiararlo incedibile e aspettare l'estate è un buon modo per alzare il costo del cartellino, io credo che lo possano vendere ad una cifra attorno ai 30 mln, che sarebbe sicuramente oltre il reale valore del calciatore.



si, ma il PSG proprio a centrocampo ha bisogno di gente e Pjanic può fare la Coppa dei Campioni...magari lo prendono veramente ora


----------



## iceman. (24 Gennaio 2014)

Sto PSG compra solo in Italia, pazzesco.


----------



## Jino (24 Gennaio 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Sto PSG compra solo in Italia, pazzesco.



Beh, in Inghilterra sopratutto i calciatori sono più cari


----------



## If Everyone Cared (24 Gennaio 2014)

fosse per me, 35 mln o scambio alla pari verratti.
pastore se le tengano.
mi fido di walter (se penso che c'era chi gli preferiva bigon o pradè ), so che qualsiasi scelta farà al 99% si rivelerà azzeccata.


----------



## Rui Costa (24 Gennaio 2014)

Sabatini ha dimostrato ampiamente di essere il miglior dirigente calcistico in Italia. Saprà fare le sue mosse. Anche se vedo Pjanic come il gioiello della Roma, superiore sia a Strootman che ai vari Ljajic e Nainggolan. E' il loro giocatore più tecnico, dotato di gran tiro ed ottime doti anche su calcio piazzato. Anche quando c'era Lamela si capiva che gli fosse superiore. Credo che la Roma voglia venderlo con plusvalenza, ma io ci penserei un po' su. Del resto perfino Garcia vietò la sua cessione mesi fa. E' il giocatore attorno al quale si può costruire squadra e ciclo. Un altro paio d'anni sarebbe da tenere. E' davvero un bel giocatore, tempo fa vi fu pure l'interesse nostro. A venderlo comunque chiederei 25 mln + Verratti. I 25 mln li investo per l'attaccante di qualità, mentre a centrocampo ho già il suo sostituto, per l'appunto l'italiano, che verrebbe protetto da Strootman e De Rossi lì in mezzo ed imposterebbe il gioco. Pastore è nettamente inferiore a Pjanic, ma di molto eh. Oltretutto è lentissimo ed ormai finito come calciatore, quasi ai livelli di Pato.


----------



## Aldo (25 Gennaio 2014)

L'obbiettivo della Roma non è vendere Pjanic al miglior offerente, ma quello di trattenerlo a Roma. Solo se Pjanic vuole andare via verrà ceduto


----------



## Jino (25 Gennaio 2014)

Rui Costa ha scritto:


> Sabatini ha dimostrato ampiamente di essere il miglior dirigente calcistico in Italia. Saprà fare le sue mosse. Anche se vedo Pjanic come il gioiello della Roma, superiore sia a Strootman che ai vari Ljajic e Nainggolan. E' il loro giocatore più tecnico, dotato di gran tiro ed ottime doti anche su calcio piazzato. Anche quando c'era Lamela si capiva che gli fosse superiore. Credo che la Roma voglia venderlo con plusvalenza, ma io ci penserei un po' su. Del resto perfino Garcia vietò la sua cessione mesi fa. E' il giocatore attorno al quale si può costruire squadra e ciclo. Un altro paio d'anni sarebbe da tenere. E' davvero un bel giocatore, tempo fa vi fu pure l'interesse nostro. A venderlo comunque chiederei 25 mln + Verratti. I 25 mln li investo per l'attaccante di qualità, mentre a centrocampo ho già il suo sostituto, per l'appunto l'italiano, che verrebbe protetto da Strootman e De Rossi lì in mezzo ed imposterebbe il gioco. Pastore è nettamente inferiore a Pjanic, ma di molto eh. Oltretutto è lentissimo ed ormai finito come calciatore, quasi ai livelli di Pato.



Ahhh come cambiano le prospettive nel calcio... per due anni Sabatini era un incapace, adesso è il miglior dirigente italiano...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ahhh come cambiano le prospettive nel calcio... per due anni Sabatini era un incapace, adesso è il miglior dirigente italiano...



capisco che i tifosi siano umorali e poco coerenti però sabatini ha dimostrato di sapere il fatto suo anche a palermo e sappiamo quanto sia difficile lavorare in abmbienti come palermo e roma


----------



## Dexter (25 Gennaio 2014)

Pjanic è il più forte giocatore della rosa. Per meno di 35 milioni non lo lascerei partire,anche perchè è complicato trovare un sostituto con quelle caratteristiche.


----------



## Jino (25 Gennaio 2014)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> capisco che i tifosi siano umorali e poco coerenti però sabatini ha dimostrato di sapere il fatto suo anche a palermo e sappiamo quanto sia difficile lavorare in abmbienti come palermo e roma



Io non critico Sabatini, calma. Semplicemente non condivido il "ampiamente miglior dirigente italiano". In carriera ha sempre lavorato bene, ma arriva da due anni disastrosi a Roma, quest'anno ha fatto un mercato eccezionale ma chiedo calma. Staremo a vedere nelle prossime annate, perchè una rondine non fa primavera ed inoltre finchè non vinci niente fatichi a farti chiamare il migliore. 

Se c'è uno che in questo momento merita questo appellativo, anche se non mi sta simpatico e Marotta. Devo star qui a spiegare Llorente, Pogba e Pirlo a zero? L'acquisto di Tevez e Vidal per cifre umane? Il capolavoro che stava facendo in Vucinic-Guarin?

Ehhh ragazzi...


----------



## If Everyone Cared (25 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> ma arriva da due anni disastrosi a Roma



zichichi e il boemo non li ha scelti lui.


----------



## Aragorn (25 Gennaio 2014)

Aldo ha scritto:


> L'obbiettivo della Roma non è vendere Pjanic al miglior offerente, ma quello di trattenerlo a Roma. Solo se Pjanic vuole andare via verrà ceduto



Concordo, cedere giocatori importanti per rinnovare la squadra è una mossa intelligente ma se hai delle ambizioni non puoi adottarla tutti gli anni. Se ci sono giocatori ipervalutati o non utilissimi alla causa come rispettivamente Marquinhos e Lamela OK, ma con Pjanic non capisco che senso avrebbe cederlo vista l'importanza che ha per la squadra. Comunque credo che l'obbiettivo primario del PSG rimanga Pogba.


----------



## Jino (25 Gennaio 2014)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> zichichi e il boemo non li ha scelti lui.



E' vero, divide le colpe, ma tante operazioni di mercato (pessime) sono ovviamente opera sua!


----------



## Rui Costa (25 Gennaio 2014)

Sono sempre stato un estimatore di Sabatini e, seguendo il calcio a 360 gradi, dunque non solo il Milan, posso affermare con certezza che ciò che gli si imputa non sussiste a suo carico. Il cancro della Roma portava il nome di Baldini. Lui il fautore di scelte scellerate, sia in panchina che in funzione calciomercato. Per la prima volta in tre anni Sabatini si è ritrovato ad operare da solo ed i risultati sono stati eccezionali, il bello è che non aveva alcuna concretezza per ottenere qualcosa di positivo, doveva essere un'annata devastante anche questa ma ha saputo trasformare tutto con abilità. Quindi sì, ampiamente miglior dirigente italiano al momento. Da sottoscrivere poi Paredes e Sanabria. Oltretutto è tra i più grandi osservatori sudamericani mai esistiti. 

Per quanto riguarda Pjanic, mi ripeto nel dire che è un giocatore essenziale per loro. Un po' come il Pirlo di Milan/Juve, su cui costruire gioco e tutto, ma anche squadra stessa. Credo sia il più forte che hanno. Non è un Lamela-Marquinhos che erano e sono sopravvalutati, scostanti ecc. Pjanic non credo sia da vendere. Poi al PSG si rovinerebbe la carriera, come chiunque ci va, del resto. Se proprio deve andar via, spero che almeno lui, che è un ragazzo sobrio ed intelligente, scelga piazze come Manchester UTD, Arsenal, Real Madrid ecc. e non gli sceicchi.


----------



## Aragorn (25 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' vero, divide le colpe, ma tante operazioni di mercato (pessime) sono ovviamente opera sua!



Addirittura pessime ? e quali sarebbero ?


----------



## Aldo (25 Gennaio 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Concordo, cedere giocatori importanti per rinnovare la squadra è una mossa intelligente ma se hai delle ambizioni non puoi adottarla tutti gli anni. Se ci sono giocatori ipervalutati o non utilissimi alla causa come rispettivamente Marquinhos e Lamela OK, ma con Pjanic non capisco che senso avrebbe cederlo vista l'importanza che ha per la squadra. Comunque credo che l'obbiettivo primario del PSG rimanga Pogba.



Ma infatti la Roma non vuole cedere Pjanic, se poi lui un giorno vuole andare via verrà ceduto, come accaduto per Lamela. Lamela non doveva essere ceduto poi ci sono stati degli episodi, Lamela non era sereno e Sabatini ha deciso di venderlo sapendo di avere in mano già il sostitut Ljajic


----------



## Jino (26 Gennaio 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Addirittura pessime ? e quali sarebbero ?



Goicochea, Stekelemburg, Kjaer, Josè Angel, Gago, Bojan, Piris giusto per citarne qualcuno!


----------



## Aragorn (26 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Goicochea, Stekelemburg, Kjaer, Josè Angel, Gago, Bojan, Piris giusto per citarne qualcuno!



Stekelemburg non è stato un brutto investimento, se poi Zeman gli preferiva inspiegabilmente Goicoechea è un altro discorso. Gago e Piris erano in prestito. Bojan è stato una scommessa persa ma che in quel periodo ci poteva tranquillamente stare.

Questi mi sembrano normali errori (nessuno è perfetto); errori controbilanciati da grandi operazioni come Lamela, Marquinhos, Pjanic, Strootman, Benatia ecc Per non parlare della gestione degli ingaggi.

Le operazioni pessime sono quelle che facciamo noi da 2/3 anni a questa parte.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (26 Gennaio 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Stekelemburg non è stato un brutto investimento, se poi Zeman gli preferiva inspiegabilmente Goicoechea è un altro discorso. Gago e Piris erano in prestito. Bojan è stato una scommessa persa ma che in quel periodo ci poteva tranquillamente stare.
> 
> Questi mi sembrano normali errori (nessuno è perfetto); errori controbilanciati da grandi operazioni come Lamela, Marquinhos, Pjanic, Strootman, Benatia ecc Per non parlare della gestione degli ingaggi.
> 
> Le operazioni pessime sono quelle che facciamo noi da 2/3 anni a questa parte.



.


----------



## Djici (26 Gennaio 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Stekelemburg non è stato un brutto investimento, se poi Zeman gli preferiva inspiegabilmente Goicoechea è un altro discorso. Gago e Piris erano in prestito. Bojan è stato una scommessa persa ma che in quel periodo ci poteva tranquillamente stare.
> 
> Questi mi sembrano normali errori (nessuno è perfetto); errori controbilanciati da grandi operazioni come Lamela, Marquinhos, Pjanic, Strootman, Benatia ecc Per non parlare della gestione degli ingaggi.
> 
> Le operazioni pessime sono quelle che facciamo noi da 2/3 anni a questa parte.



fossero solo 2-3 anni.
io di vedere li mancini, emerson e traore di turno ne ho veramente abbastanza.
poi ogni volta che arriva un giovine arriva quasi esclusivamente per fare un favore a chi sa quale procuratore... ed e scarso a livelli incredibili.


----------



## Aldo (26 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Goicochea, Stekelemburg, Kjaer, Josè Angel, Gago, Bojan, Piris giusto per citarne qualcuno!



La società ha voluto fare un grande cambiamento, per fare dei grandi cambiamenti ci vuole tempo, non si cambia da una stagione a l'altra,Josè Angel è stato chiesto da Luis Enrique Goicochea, Kjaer, Gago, Bojan, Piris, sono stati presi in prestito perchè i soldi a disposizione erano pochi e i giocatori che servivano tanti. In due anni Sabatini ha ridotto il monte ingaggi ed ha aumentato notevolmente il valore della rosa.


----------



## Jino (26 Gennaio 2014)

Liberi di pensare Sabatini "sia il miglior dirigente italiano per distacco", non sto certo qui a volervi far cambiare idea.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (27 Gennaio 2014)

bojan che è stato preso a 12 e rivenduto a 13.
vorrei tanto che il medesimo fallimento avvenisse con matri.


----------



## O Animal (27 Gennaio 2014)

Vogliamo parlare dei 6,5 milioni di euro ad un De Rossi che fino a settembre era una ameba con la sola speranza di venderlo a qualche miglioncino in più per poi tenerselo sul groppone con uno stipendio monstre?


----------

